# Coding using CPT 99070



## tlgibson (Jun 6, 2016)

I am trying to bill for the device used during a polypectomy. The actual device, hasn't been covered by insurance company. I am trying to bill as a medical supply but am unsure what HCPC supply code to use and/or use of CPT code 99070.  I am new to billing and have started coding course.  I found HCPC   A4649- surgical supply,misc.;  or C1782- Surgical supplies - morcellator.  Any direction, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  I want to make sure we bill this correctly. I appreciate any help available.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 6, 2016)

The device to perform the procedure is encompassed in the reimbursement for the procedure .  You do not add a separate code.  This is not a supply.  What are you trying to bill for?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 6, 2016)

You don't get to bill separately for the endoscope or any attachments if that is what you are referring to. If its not something that is meant to be left in the patient after surgery its a bundled surgical supply.


----------



## tlgibson (Jun 6, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> The device to perform the procedure is encompassed in the reimbursement for the procedure .  You do not add a separate code.  This is not a supply.  What are you trying to bill for?



The patient had a polypectomy and the device used to remove it.  This cost of the removal device is a supply and was not a covered cost of procedure.  This procedure was done in office.


----------



## tlgibson (Jun 6, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> You don't get to bill separately for the endoscope or any attachments if that is what you are referring to. If its not something that is meant to be left in the patient after surgery its a bundled surgical supply.



Patient had a polypectomy and the device/morcellator used for removal of polyp.  Surgical procedure done in office.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 6, 2016)

The implements used to perform a procedure are not a supply, they are a component of the procedure.  A supply is something you send home with the patient.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 6, 2016)

Its a surgical instrument not a device or supply. Surgical instrumentation is not billable.


----------

